# P45 - date of leaving or date paid up to?



## boogaloo (9 May 2006)

what date should be put on a p45 as date of leaving - the actual last day the employee worked on site or the date he/she was paid up until (holiday pay etc.)?

thanks.


----------



## ribena (9 May 2006)

I have to earmark this one as I'm finishing up my job Friday and have a few days holidays due to me.


----------



## woods (9 May 2006)

I would put the date of leaving but include the extra wages in the calculation. If you do otherwise then the person may take up their new position before they have ended (on paper) with you.


----------



## Past30Now (10 May 2006)

I'd agree with woods - your last day in work should be the date on your P45.  Any holiday pay is earned on the basis of what you've worked up to that date.  

Past30


----------



## porterbray (10 May 2006)

Yes, it is the date of leaving that is input. Holiday pay is particular to the period already worked, and is therefore included in the total pay and total tax deducted fields


----------



## boogaloo (10 May 2006)

Thanks for that, I will put date of leaving on it.  

Other question - the employee gets paid monthly.  Including holiday pay, he goes in to a few days in June.  
Should I include the 5 or so days he goes over in to May, or should I give him 2 seperate payslips (thus using his monthly credits and allowances for June also) - one for May and one for June?

thanks.


----------



## porterbray (10 May 2006)

No, he should get a payslip to cover May, covering all payments, and only avail of the SRCOP for May, because if you give him the credits for June he will not be able to avail of them in a new job


----------

